# How should I store soap I have made but am not using yet?



## sealien (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Made my very first batch of soap ever, and now that the soap is in the molds hardening...I suddenly have questions. If the molds are fairly small, how many hours until I can pop the soap out?

More importantly, I will now have 9 bars of soap in my house waiting to be used or given away. If I wrap it in cling wrap, should I just store it in a cool dry place? Or is the fridge a good idea? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

Leave the bars out in the air to cure, after 4-8 weeks they will be ready to use and then if you want to you can wrap them up and store them in a cupboard.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 15, 2015)

Wait this is the melt and pour forum, are these melt and pour soaps? I thought that M&P had to be wrapped soon after hardening to prevent sweating? Or is that only some of them?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2015)

If they are melt and pour, wrap them in cling film fairly soon; otherwise, they absorb moisture and get nasty. Ask me how I know. :roll: You don't have to store them in the frig. I put them in bathroom cabinets next to towels.  However, you might consider storing them in a cool place if you live somewhere which gets very hot and humid. 

If they are CP, then follow Dorymae's and Susie's advice. Although, I've had bad luck with storing in a plastic tote. It seemed to suck out the fragrance from the bars. The ones I put in cardboard boxes kept the scents.

If this discussion is about CP, I'll move it to the CP section later.


----------



## Susie (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry, I deleted the message!  I need to pay more attention!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2015)

Susie - 

You didn't need to delete it. It's still good advice and I think a lot of members here do both MP and CP.  Also, sealien may be discussing CP. It's not clear what method she used in her post. I can put the post back if you'd like.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 15, 2015)

Susie - I bet you do the same thing I do - view new posts or use the sidebar. Its not always obvious which forum we are in then.


----------



## misfities (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone ever un-wrap their M&P soaps or must they remain packaged until bought or given as a gift?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 16, 2015)

It's my understanding that they have to remain wrapped. What makes them clear/meltable are the same ingredients (like high glycerine levels) that will attract any moisture in the air and cause them to dew up and possibly even melt.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 16, 2015)

^ What he said! :mrgreen:

Melt & Pour should be wrapped a.s.a.p.


----------



## regansoap (May 6, 2015)

Ok perhaps this is a fairly obvs question does it mean that as soon as your recipients have them do they start sweating again as soon as unwrapped?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2015)

I don't think this person cared enough for answers as has never come back since posting.  :smile:  Maybe she'll come back someday.


----------



## regansoap (May 7, 2015)

Shunt 20 11 I'm here I would like advice please.


----------

